# Biloxi Surf Fishing?



## MrFish49

Anyone have any experience with fishing in Biloxi? Going to be there for a couple days next week, and I don't see the point of going to the beach somewhere without fishing at least a little bit. So just trying to find any info on it.


----------



## NoMoSurf

My wife's famiuly is from Gulfport, so we visit pretty regularly. I tried bank fishing from several areas with no luck. At all.... I went once in the intercoastal and once at an old harbor/marina looking area over in Biloxi. Caught nothing///

I have put in my kayak and fished the bay area with pretty good luck for Specks, Reds, and a few flounder. I also put my kayak in out front once and caught lots of hardheads and sand trout.


----------



## duckhunter38135

Don't waste ur time off the beach. Its really shallow for a longgggg way out.
This islands have good fishing and there's some spots in the bay.


----------



## MrFish49

duckhunter38135 said:


> Don't waste ur time off the beach. Its really shallow for a longgggg way out.
> This islands have good fishing and there's some spots in the bay.


That's promising.... well I'm land bound so I guess I'll try to find a channel or something near shore. Going to be fishing mainly around the Beau Rivage and that pier in front of the light house. That highway looked like it had a boardwalk under it, hoping maybe it'll hold sheepheads.


----------



## Jquinn5611

Before Katrina there was a casino shaped like a pirate ship, Treasure Bay. Fish where it was, there can be very good fishing for trout and flounder there.


----------



## Jquinn5611

Oh yeah, people wade fish there. Live shrimp best but artificials work good too.


----------



## 2RC's II

You can wade out a mile offshore and it's waist deep.


----------



## MrFish49

Crap, well I'll try anyways, I guess drag some gulps around structure for flounder and try shrimp around piling and rocks for sheepshead.


----------



## MrFish49

Well I'll call it, surf fishing sucks off the beach front probably had to cast another 70 yards off the end of the lighthouse pier to catch a single small whiting and a bunch of sail cats ranging from 1 pound to the size of your thumb. Not a single white trout. The water is like 2 feet off the end at night. But I went to the bridge on the bay this morning for an hour and got a legal red a rat red and a blue crab all on a rapala.


----------



## Chapman5011

The marina lights at night attract specks. 
I used to fish around the marina that was next to the president casino. But that was before the storm. I'm not sure what's there now.


----------



## MrFish49

awful little things pain to dehook without getting poked
























first blue crab on a rapala for me


----------

